# L.A.M.B. Perfume



## MAC_Whore (Dec 7, 2006)

Read this on MSN:

The Associated Press

NEW YORK -- Now you can look good and smell good, too. Gwen Stefani is launching a perfume for her L.A.M.B. fashion and accessories line.

Stefani says her deal with Coty Inc., announced Wednesday, is a sign that her success with L.A.M.B. (an acronym for Love Angel Music Baby) isn't fleeting.

"It's very prestigious as a designer to have a fragrance. It's a milestone with L.A.M.B., and I don't want L.A.M.B. to go away. The fragrance makes it feel real, like it'll be here for a little while," Stefani told The Associated Press in an interview.

"The whole L.A.M.B. thing is pretty greedy. I'm making it all for me," she said. "The goal with this fragrance is that I'll wear it and have endless bottles of it."

Stefani's fragrance, which hasn't yet been named, will debut next fall. Coty also produces fragrances for Vera Wang, Marc Jacobs, Jennifer Lopez and Sarah Jessica Parker.

"Like Gwen's highly acclaimed L.A.M.B. fashions and accessories, this will be no ordinary perfume," Catherine Walsh, senior vice president, American Fragrances, Coty Prestige, said in a statement.

"From the packaging to the bottle design to the distinctive scent itself, we will be working very closely with Gwen to ensure that her signature fragrance captures her rare spirit, style and warmth."

Financial terms of the agreement weren't disclosed.

L.A.M.B. was created and launched by Stefani, who had made her own clothes for years, in 2003.

She teamed with stylist Andrea Lieberman and decided to do her own collection, which has been shown on the runway at New York Fashion Week.

L.A.M.B. also includes handbags, shoes and watches.

Creating a signature scent is more like writing music than designing a dress, the 37-year-old singer told the AP, because there really aren't any conventional limits — like there is for clothing.

She is continuing to tweak the fragrance much like she would a song — playing with the formula until she instinctively feels that it's right.
An outfit is done when someone tells her she has to leave the house in five minutes, she said with a laugh.

To make the announcement with Coty, Stefani wore a below-the-knee coat dress in a leopard print that she said will be part of an upcoming L.A.M.B. collection, complemented by black pantyhose with seams up the back and high-heel patent leather pumps.

Though she describes herself as a fan of more casual clothes, Stefani said such a dressed-up look has become the norm as she promotes her new album, "The Sweet Escape."

"Each day, it's make a dress, then dispose of a dress and start again the next day. I'm storing them all for later, when I don't do this anymore and I walk into my closet and have all these wonderful outfits."


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Thankyou for the information. I believe that Coty still tests its products on animals.
I wonder if Gwen knows that?


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 9, 2006)

^^Oh no!  I didn't know they tested on animals!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I read the article and got so excited because I loooove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anything L.A.M.B...


----------



## redambition (Dec 10, 2006)

yep, according to PETA Coty still test on animals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got really excited about a LAMB fragrance.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 10, 2006)

Well that sucks.  Damn.  Pretty disappointed in Gwen. My cats are too.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this one but will NOT be picking up a bottle (if I like it) if it's tested on animals.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 17, 2007)

i can't wait for this perfume to come out!!!
i dont care whether i like the fragrance or not but i know that the bottle is going to be really awesome looking and something unusal because that's gwen so i'm definately buying it for the bottle!!! hahaaha i think i need to stop doing that. i buy perfumes for their bottle even when i have no intention of using it cuz i hate the smell


----------



## jennzy (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.etonline.com/fashion/news/48901/index.html

looks like its only exclusive to nordstrom. that sucks!!! i wanna smell it and i gotta wait until my trip to nyc


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Well that sucks.  Damn.  Pretty disappointed in Gwen. My cats are too._

 
yeah, my dogs are frowning too.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 19, 2007)

Well I went by Nordstrom's yesterday and this smells awesome!!!! And yes I did buy bottle.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 30, 2007)

i have this one and i like it!


----------



## jennzy (Jul 31, 2007)

i went to holts to look at purses and to my surprised i saw lamb!!! i thought it was only in the states right now
so i went and tried it... yup i really like the smell
so i grabbed a card and sprayed tons to take it to my manager and by the time i got there 45 mins later, there was nothing left on my skin!!! the scent was gone!!! though the smell is good, whats the point when edpv goes away less than an hour?


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_yep, according to PETA Coty still test on animals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got really excited about a LAMB fragrance._

 

I wouldnt believe ANYTHING peta has to say, they are an extremist group and have been disproven in the past. I have bred cats now professionally for a number of years and the shit this group keeps coming up with does nothing short of astound me. Dont get me wrong, I dont in any way condone testing on animals, but there are far more reputable sources than peta for information.....

Back on topic, I cant wait for this perfume!! I love Gwen, love LAMB, and am sure I will LOVE this perfume too


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennzy* 

 
_i went to holts to look at purses and to my surprised i saw lamb!!! i thought it was only in the states right now
so i went and tried it... yup i really like the smell
so i grabbed a card and sprayed tons to take it to my manager and by the time i got there 45 mins later, there was nothing left on my skin!!! the scent was gone!!! though the smell is good, whats the point when edpv goes away less than an hour?_

 
I work at a Nordstrom and really really enjoyed the scent of L.A.M.B, but found out just like you did that the scent is quite fleeting.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 31, 2007)

FYI, re Coty's animal testing policies:

Thank you for your recent inquiry on COTY® cosmetic collections regarding the use of animals in product safety testing.   We at Coty Inc. share your respect for life, and we are committed to maintaining the highest possible standards of human safety while eliminating the need for testing on animals.

Coty Inc. does not conduct animal testing of any type.  This is accomplished by selecting raw materials of the highest quality with well-established safety records and using extensive ingredient databases, in-vitro testing, computer modeling and studies with human volunteers.  In fact, to ensure human safety all our products are clinically tested as needed on humans before they are sold in the marketplace.

There are rare occurrences when a government or regulatory agency indicates that an animal study is necessary in order to ensure consumer protection for a component of our products and where no validated alternative exists.  In these cases, the need for testing is carefully examined by our suppliers and if the test must be performed, it is strictly controlled.  Our research and development team has pioneered safety tests and alternative testing methods in order to eliminate the need for animal testing.

Coty Inc. has been actively involved in the search for alternative testing methods for many years.  We support industry research programs such as those conducted by the Johns Hopkins University Center for Alternatives to Animal Testing, the European Chemical Industry Ecology and Toxicology Centre, the European Cosmetic, Toiletry and Perfumery Association (COLIPA) and the Cosmetics, Toiletry and Fragrance Association (CTFA.)

We hope this clarifies our position for you and that you will continue to enjoy COTY® products without further concern.  You are invited to contact our Consumer Affairs Department at 1-800-715-4023 (Monday-Friday, 8am-6pm, ET) with any inquiries or comments.  It will be our pleasure to assist you.


Marie Stuart
Product Specialist
Coty Inc. Consumer Affairs
1-800-715-4023 (US, Canada & Puerto Rico only)
010014985A


----------



## Leopardskinny (Aug 3, 2007)

I still think that with a name like L.A.M.B the perfume might smell of sheep lol...


----------



## angelamarie (Aug 7, 2007)

Yuck, I wasn't impressed with this at all. It didn't smell unique at all (as I thought a perfume by Gwen surely would be). It reeked of a hodgepodge of florals to me and I didn't pick up any masculine notes as advertised. And I agree with the other person above who said that the scent doesn't last very long. I couldn't really smell it on my wrist after about an hour of testing it...which was fine by me because it's not my type of scent and didn't like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although the bottle is definitely cute, I was still expecting something REALLY unique out of Gwen...so maybe my expectations were too high? It's a cute bottle and all...it doesn't seem to match how the perfume smells to me. Oh well...I won't be buying a bottle of this...more money to save for the Alexander McQueen MAC collection, whoohoo!!


----------



## StelliR (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't add too much new about this fragrance that hasn't already been mentioned - except to confirm that YES, this is an extremely floral scent (a watery version of Benefit's Maybe Baby) that doesn't seem like Gwen Stefani AT ALL, and YES the lasting power of this is horrible.  If you love Maybe Baby you'll probably like this, but it most likely won't stick around on you!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 19, 2007)

Way back when the perfume was just a rumor, I heard she was coming out with 4 scents- love angel music and baby. I don't know if that's still true or not; if maybe there will be more next year.

I need to try it out since I have soooooo much LAMB and I'm a perfume nut. My DH had just bought me the SJP set when the LAMB came out so I can't really justify buying another expensive scent right now.

It's not exclusive to Nordies, is it? I swear my MAC MA (another Gwennabe like me) said she tried it out at the store the other day, and she's at a counter in Macy's.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_......There are rare occurrences when a government or regulatory agency indicates that an animal study is necessary in order to ensure consumer protection for a component of our products and where no validated alternative exists.  In these cases, the need for testing is carefully examined by our suppliers and if the test must be performed, it is strictly controlled.  Our research and development team has pioneered safety tests and alternative testing methods in order to eliminate the need for animal testing.............._

 
Thank you for taking the time to write them.  I appreciate you sharing it with us.  

On a broader note (not directed at you, Clairesauntie), I don't know if their response makes me feel any better.  It's great that they try to work with elements that are known to be safe, but the reality is that they still test on animals.  I guess we can sit here and go back and forth on animal testing being a necessary evil v. it's just plain evil.  Regardless of one's stance, testing on animals for perfumes is pretty frivolous, IMO.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2007)

i really dont like it! i was expecting something better from Gwen but it's nothing special IMO


----------



## TeaCup (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, I'll admit. My inner hippie forced me to buy the bottle. I just can't say no to rasta colors! 

But it smells soo good! At first it was hard for me to actually smell it at all, but its got a nice airy, floral fragrance. Not usually my thing, I'm more of 'earthy, patchouli, citrus' kinda gal. Supposedly it has citrus in it, but I can barely pick it up.

I did get a lot of compliments on it though. And it lasts FOREVER for me, even in the evil depths of the humid south.

=]


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 8, 2007)

I LOVE how this smells, I fell in love with it when I smelled a sample in a magazine. Cute bottle too! I love gold


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 13, 2007)

ok so i smelt it again yesterday from the bottle [the first time was on a sample cardboard thing] and it does smell kinda nice. not sure if i'd buy it though


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 13, 2007)

I love L.A.M.B. so when this came out I had to get it. Sad to say even though it smells good, it doesnt last on me


----------



## liv (Sep 15, 2007)

I tried this today and it was just "okay."  I loved MJ Daisy wayyy more.  I wanted to like L more because it has my initial on the bottle (and yes I know that's a silly reason, lol), but it just wasn't good enough smelling to justify the bottle.  

Oh well.


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennzy* 

 
_http://www.etonline.com/fashion/news/48901/index.html

looks like its only exclusive to nordstrom. that sucks!!! i wanna smell it and i gotta wait until my trip to nyc_

 

no it's not, they definitely sell it at Sephora too. I'm not sure if it's EVERY Sephora, as some get other products over other's. But they do carry it. I saw it in there yesterday.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 17, 2007)

It is in Macy's as well...


----------



## courters (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeaceLoveVogue* 

 
_no it's not, they definitely sell it at Sephora too. I'm not sure if it's EVERY Sephora, as some get other products over other's. But they do carry it. I saw it in there yesterday._

 
I saw it in a Sephora on Saturday, so it's definitely out there.


----------



## NeonDollParts (Oct 28, 2007)

When I sprayed it on my wrist it gave me a headache. Way too strong in my opinion. Thank goodness the scent faded quickly.


----------



## Christina983 (Oct 30, 2007)

if your in nyc Century 21 has the 1 oz for $40. thats where I bought mine.

I usually dont like florals or they give me a bad headache, but I love lamb, looking foward to the next gwen perfume!


----------



## mommymac (Oct 30, 2007)

I Love It, my bottle is half empty, it is definitely a spring, summer scent but I feel it is a fresh and light scent. Love It!


----------



## cynpat2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StArCaNdY* 

 
_I love L.A.M.B. so when this came out I had to get it. Sad to say even though it smells good, it doesnt last on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats the problem I have with it also...it smells so good, but I have to keep reapplying it thruout the day....


----------

